
Top Five Libraries for Creating GUI on Embedded Linux - lucastbg
https://medium.com/@kevmuhuri/top-five-libraries-for-creating-gui-on-embedded-linux-5ce03903be32
======
bamuniz
Great to see alternatives to Qt in this market

